# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Mrekullia shqiptare në katedralen kroate

## bela70

Mrekulklia shqiptare ne katedrelen kroate


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



Studimet dhe hulumtimet shkencore për epokën e Skenderbeut, çdo ditë e më shumë, po japin rrezultate të reja në fusha dhe lëme të ndryshme, për të cilat më parë nuk kishte fare njohuri. Është deri diku e çuditshme që nëpër arkiva e biblioteka shtetërore e private, muzeume e koleksione të ndryshme të ruhen thesare kaq të çmuara, të panjohura dhe të pabotuara deri tashti. 

Është vështirë të gjenden personalitete të tilla të shquara nga e kaluara, për të cilët të jetë shkruar aq shumë dhe në vazhdimësi, qoftë në fushën e historisë, të krijimtarisë letrare e artistike, në fushën e studimit të artit luftarak, diplomacisë, etj. sikur për heroin kombëtar shqiptar, Gjergj Kastritotin - Skënderbeun! Shkrimet e para për të datojnë që nga mesjeta, dmth menjëherë pas vdekejs së tij, ku autorë të ndryshëm, i thurin hymne lavdërimi trimërisë dhe veprës së tij madhështore, ngase ai nuk u përkul asnjëherë, sikurse para ushtrisë së panumërt Osmane, ashtu edhe asaj venedikase, të cilave me forcën e shpatës dhe mjeshtrinë e artit luftarak, u tregoi se lufta për liri dhe mbrojtje kombëtare është e shenjtë dhe nuk njeh sakrfica të tepërta. Vepra e tij luftarake u bë shembull për shumë popuj të tjerë, të cilët luftuan gjatë shekujve për liri dhe çlirim kombëtar. "Çdo heroi në histori i është dashur të kalojë përmes tri fazave: të glorifikimit, të asgjësimit dhe të rivlerësimit. Kjo do të thotë se në fillim, ai është ngritur në qiell prej admiruesve të tij; pastaj është dërmuar në mënyrë të pamëshirshme prej kritikuesve të tij; dhe, më në fund, është nxjerrë përsëri në shesh, nga varri, me durim, me mundim dhe me mëshirë është vënë në vendin që i takonte prej historianëve të arsyeshëm, që s'kanë qenë verbuar as prej fanatizmit të admiruesve të heroit, as prej tërbimit të kritikuesve të tij". 

Sipas shumë historianëve, studiuesve dhe shkencëtarëve të fushave të ndryshme, studimet për epokën dhe personalitetin e Gjergj Kastriotit - Skenderbeut kanë arritur kulmin, dmth. fjalën e fundit! Një mendim i tillë, në shikim të parë, duket sikur ka mbështetje, nëse shikojmë publikimet e ndryshme, të shumta, të bëra në gjuhë të ndryshme; monografi të specializuara, duke filluar nga fundi i shekullit të XV-të e deri në ditët e sotmet; botime të dokumentave [edhe pse të pjesëshme], bibliografi pothujase shterruese si dhe dalja në dritë e të dhënave nga më të ndryshmet, qofshin ato private, për jeten e Skenderbeut ose ato të epokës së tij: portrete, medalione, vula, shpata të ndryshme, perkrenare, para floriri, dorëshkrime, dokumeta origjinale... etj. 

Megjithatë, përkundër gjithë këtyre momenteve të përmendura, mendojmë se, mendimet e lartëcekura, as për së afërmi nuk qëndrojnë. Për të nxjerrë një përfundim të tillë, na mundëson puna sistematike hulumtuese 10- vjeçare, nëpër arkiva e biblioteka anekënd Evropës, ku ruhen gjëra me vlera të jashtëzakonshme për historinë e Shqipërisë dhe personaliteve të ndryshme shqiptare, ndër to edhe për Skenderbeun. 

Edhe pse shumë i njohur dhe tepër i trajtuar në historiografi, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare dhe gjini të tjera, personaliteti i Skenderbut, edne është enigmatik dhe jo i ndriçuar sa duhet. 

Janë tepër të veçanta rastet, kur një personaliteti të kohës, emra të njohur të kulturës së kombit të tij, bashkëkohës, i bëjnë nderime, duke e përjetësuar figurën dhe veprën e tij. I tillë është rasti me Gjergj Kastriotin Skenderbeun dhe Ndre Lleshin [Andreas Alexius Epirota Durachinus] 

Të dy me nam zulëmadh, për veprat e tyre, në fusha të ndryshme; të dy bashkëkohës; të dy të nderuar dhe respektuar; të dy mbrojtës të fortë, deri me këmbëngultësi, të identitetit kombëtar, njëri me armë në dorë [Skenderbeu] e tjetri me gdhendje, ndërtim dhe stilizim, si askush tjetër [Ndre Lleshi]. 

Miqësia dhe njohja e tyre, bëri që, Ndreu, të gdhend në gurë; të përjetësojë, mikun, bashkëkombësin dhe bashkëkohësin e tij, me ndjenjë respekti; dashuri dhe përkushtim vëllai; stilizim detajesh, saqë për një çast, kur shikon kokën e gdhendur të Skenderbeut, nga Ndreu, ke atë ndjenjen, se këtë vepër kaq të bukur, mund ta ketë bërë, vetëm dorë shqiptari, i cili depërton thellë, në shpirtin, gjendjen shpirtërore, dukjen fizike, realitetin kohor, të njeriut i cili modestinë e kishte si veti të parë. 

Në anën jugore, të Apsidës së Katedrales së Shibenikut, ndodhen të vendosura 71 "koka" [skulptura] të gdhendura nga mjeshtër të ndryshëm, shumë të njohur nga shekulli i XV-të. Punën kryesore, për gdhendjen dhe vendosjen e kokave, e ka bërë Juraj [Gjergj] Dalmatinasi. 

Dalmatinasi, në vitin 1448, fton Ndre Lleshin së bashku me nxënësin e tij, Pal Rajoviqin, që të punojë disa skulptura nga personalitete të njohura të kohës, ngase ai ndodhej në Shibenik. Në dokumentin e pabotuar, që ruhet në Arkvin e Katedrales së Shibenikut, Ndreu, obligohet se do të punojë skulpturën e Skenderbeut dhe disa të tjera, fatkeqësisht, emrat e personave të tjerë, nuk janë të shënuar. 

Studiues të shumtë, janë marrë me analiza dhe studime të veçanta, për identifikimin këtyre skulpturave [kokave] të vendosura në Apsidë, në mes të viteve 1443-1448. Pjesa më e madhe, e skulpturave të vendosura në Apsidë, janë identifikuar. Ndër skulpturat e identifikuara bëjnë pjesë ato të disa burrështetasve dhe luftëtarëve të njohur të mesjetës si: Gjon Paleologut të VIII-të; mbretit të Napolit dhe Arragonës, Alfonsit të V-të, mbretit të Hungarisë dhe Polonisë, Vlladislavit të II-të; papës Eugenit të IV-të; kardinal Besarionit; Sigizmund Malatesit; fisnikut venedikas [dukës] Françesko Foskarit; fisnikut burgundas Filipit të mirë; Françesko Sforcës; Gjon Huniadit, etj. 

Skulptura e Skenderbeut, në Apsidë, është e renditura si e pesta në radhë, pas skulpturës së papës, Eugenit të IV-të. 

Paraqitja është ballore, me një kthim të lehtë djathtas. Skenderbeu, në kokë mban një kapelë venedikase të rrumbullakët, me thyerje para. Mjekrën e ka të gjatë, shikimin e fortë, përpara, ndërsa hundën karakteristike, shqiponjë. Është njëra ndër skulpturat më të mëdha që ndodhen në Apsidë. Ka dimensione: gjatësi: 29.7cm dhe gjërsi: 18.9cm. Është e padëmtuar, me përjashtim të majës së hundës, ku ka një gërvishje të lehtë. 

Është shumë domethënës fakti, se kjo skulpturë, gjeti vend që në fillim, duke treguar kështu rëndësin dhe autoritetin që kishte arritur, në këtë kohë Skenderbeu, duke thyer turqit në disa beteja madhështore. 

E veçanta e kësaj skulpture është se ajo dallon nga të tjerat, si për nga forma ashtu edhe për nga stili. Ka vija më të ashpra, që krijojnë thyerje të forta, duke krijuar kështu një moment të veçantë, por shumë domethënës, gjë që e ndeshim në të gjitha punimet e më vonshme të Ndre Lleshit. 

Rreth vlerësimit dhe përcaktimit sa më të saktë për skulpturën e Skenderbeut, ne kemi konsultuar specialistë kroatë, të cilët janë njohës të mrekullushëm të punës së Ndre Lleshit. Ndër të parët që ka mbrojtur idenë që kjo skulpturë është punim i Ndreut dhe paraqet kryetrimin shqiptar, është studiuesja kroate: dr. Iavana Prijatel-Paviçiq, pastaj autori i shumë shkrimeve për Ndreun, madje edhe i dy monografive, dr. Andrija Mutnjakoviq; ndihmë të veçantë, me konsultime, literaturë, pastaj me fotografi dhe analiza grafike, ka dhënë profesori i nderuar dr. Radovan Ivançeviq. Përveç këtyre, kanë ndihmuar edhe: dr. A. Duplançiq, dr. A. Stipçeviq, dr. A. Gulin, mr. N. Bajiq-Zharko, etj. 

Nuk ishte rastësi që u ftua Ndre Lleshi për të punuar skulptura të personaliteteve të shquara të kohës, edhe pse në moshë i ri. Ai, tashmë, kishte bërë emër, duke treguar aftësi të jashtëzakonshme në disa objekte të ndryshme. Në anën tjetër, miqësia dhe njohja prsonale me Gjergj Kastriotin - Skenderbeun, ishte rasti më i mirë, që një bashkëkombas, të bënte skulpturën e tij, ngase e kishte takuar dhe njohur nga afër, e jo me të dëgjuara, përshkrime, lavdata, e gjëra të tjera. 

Ne kemi në dorë disa dokumenta, të cilat janë zbuluar kohëve të fundit, ku Ndre Lleshi, ishte përfaqësues [ambasador] i Skenderbeut, për të mbrojtur interesat shtetërore dhe të drejten e popullit shqiptar për liri, në Venedik dhe Raguzë [Dubrovnik]. Kjo gjë, në këtë kohë, ishte shumë e zakonshme dhe mund ta bënin vetem personalitete të njohura, të jetës publike, shoqërore, intelektuale, burra të çmuar e nderuar, jo vetëm te kombi i tyre por edhe më gjërë. Rast të ngjashëm kemi edhe Gjon Gazulin, Pal Gazulin, etj.

----------

